# Viking Age Inca Indian Found in Norwegian Burial Ground?



## that old guy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bizarre, but kinda neat.

Bits of News



> If and this is still a massive if at this time, further tests and excavations could turn up corroborating evidence for an American link, and the find turns out to not be another *Piltdown Man*, or simply a very anomalous individual, it would be a sensational discovery, turning established views on pre-Columbian contacts between Europe and the Americas on their head. Right now though, that is speculation more fit for Hollywood movies than science journals.


----------

